# 2008 Ducato gearbox problem



## Mogadon (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

Hope you can help with this

My 2008 ducato 2.3 120 (50,000 miles) has developed a problem in the gearbox :-

On the move when i change out of 3rd gear there is a "crunch" sensation through the lever. If I come to a stop with it in 3rd I cannot select any other gear, the lever feels like stirring concrete. sometimes I can get what feels like a false neutral, but will only go back into 3rd.

I have to pull away in 3rd to about walking pace before i can select a different ratio. All other gears are ok.

It did have the clutch slave cylinder replaced under warranty a couple of months ago, but i don't think its related (??)

It is now just out of warranty (sods law). I don't know / tryst any local garages & I'm not going back to the Fiat Dealer as I think they are both extortionate & incompetent.


Any help / advice would be appreciated.

TIA

GAry


----------

